# "Get Windows 10" Question



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

So, the "Get Windows 10" icon has appeared on my system tray, to allow me to reserve it.

I have a few questions.

1) Has anybody actually downloaded it and were there any problems (I've a habit of always waiting for problems to be ironed out before doing something like this).

2) I have a desktop running Windows 8.1 and also a notebook (originally bought with windows 8 and upgrade to 8.1. I subsequently bought an upgrade to Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Centre, so that I could activate Bitlocker (both have 64-bit operating system, X64 based processor). Will the Windows 10 install downgrade either of my existing systems. I'm assuming it would be ok for the desktop, but I guess I will not get the pro version (required for Bitlocker) for the notebook.

Thanks,
T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. You won't be able to download it until July 29th 2015. At that point you can install the full retail copy. As of now, you can only install a technical preview.

2. The versions of Windows 10 will differ, but I can only guess if that you'll receive a Pro version of Windows 10, if you have a Pro version of Windows 8/7.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, Tom, 1 no one can as yet download it, they won't release it until july 29th.
There is a bit more info in this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/risky-upgrade-to-w10-1002026.html 
Which should address your other question.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You will get the nearest equivalent of your current OS (Pro will get Pro). There are fewer versions in 10. Enterprise is in a different category and will be upgraded separately.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

> I subsequently bought an upgrade to Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Centre


Be aware that Windows Media Center have been discontinued in Windows 10, therefore if you upgrade to it, you'll loose that feature.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Masterchiefxx17, joeten, Corday and Aura

Three follow ups:-

1) I assume I will not lose Windows Media Player if I upgrade
2) Can someone send me a link to an article on the windows website detailing what I would get if I upgrade.
3) Is there an article with a step-by-step rollback procedure, including pre-upgrade activities (in case I'm not happy with upgrade).

Thanks,
T


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks Masterchiefxx17, joeten, Corday and Aura
> 
> Three follow ups:-
> 
> ...


Instead of a roll back feature, it would be better just to create a drive image just prior to installing win10.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Sobeit


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

For completeness. Windows 10 Q&A:-

Windows 10 FAQ & Tips ? Microsoft


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

> 1) I assume I will not lose Windows Media Player if I upgrade


You won't loose it, no. It still won't be able to offer DVD playback, so you'll have to use a third-party program (like VLC) or wait until Microsoft release their program for DVD playback (that will apparently be available throught the Windows Store).



> 2) Can someone send me a link to an article on the windows website detailing what I would get if I upgrade.


Looks like you already got that one.



> 3) Is there an article with a step-by-step rollback procedure, including pre-upgrade activities (in case I'm not happy with upgrade).


Rolling back from Windows 10? Other than restoring an image on the drive, it's just a matter of doing a clean installation of another Windows version like 7, 8 or 8.1. The question is: will the product key still works once used on Windows 10.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Aura.

Do you know if Bitlocker is included in Windows 10 Pro (Currently using it on my notebook with Windows 8.1 Pro)

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Bitlocker is still around, offering full device encryption, but Windows 10 now offers application and file level data separation, which can enable data protection even if that data leaves the device.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Masterchiefxx17

Not sure exactly what that means, but sounds like I will be able to encrypt my data either by the Bitlocker method, or by a new method within Windows 10???

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, Bitlocker should be there.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

I expect Bitlocker to only be present in Windows 10 Professional and Entreprise (at least) however, not in Windows 10 Home.


----------

